# Please Read Before Posting



## mdnky (Aug 23, 2005)

Lately there has been a lot of miss-placed posts here...so in an effort to correct the problem, here's a basic list of what to post or not post in this forum:

*What NOT to post @ Programming & Web Scripting...*
Questions related to the actual design of web pages (HTML, CSS, images, etc.).  Those questions belong in the Design & Media forum.  
Questions about connecting to the internet, networking, and problems with web browsers.  The first two belong in Networking & Compatibility, the last in System & Software.


*What should be posted @ Programming & Web Scripting...*
Questions about web scripting (PHP, JavaScript, ASP, CGI, etc.) and their associated applications and uses.
Questions about any local programming language/script (Objective C, C, C++, Java, Perl, Python, JavaScript, Basic, AppleScript, etc.) and their associated applications.
Questions relating to databases (MySQL, Oracle, SQL, PostgreSQL, Interbase, Sybase, DB2, etc.) and their associated applications.

Note:  This is a work in progress.  I've tried to place examples of what I've seen recently in here, but I can't remember it all.  If you've noticed something that I've missed, PM me and let me know.  ~ Thanks, MD


----------

